# Snowboarding (or Skiing)



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like there are a number of people on the forum with a fondness for snowboarding. As we are nearing that season, I figured it would be kinda neat to have a thread to detail your latest trip, set up a group ride, or post pics and videos of tricks.

Obviously there isn't any riding to be done just yet down here, but it is just around the corner. How many of you out there ride? And all you 2-plankers, feel free to chime in as well.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i plan on hitting up baker soon after it opens. and may travel to kelowna and hit up big white since its only been a few years since i moved from there i still have a love for that hill!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It's good to finally see a thread like this made.I'm big into skiing. I love it can't get enough. Hence the name snow. I ski every week at manning park or blackcomb. Even ski in the summer. I go to the momentum ski camp during the summer, we ski on a glacier. I own three sets of skies but last year I ordered the best skies I have owned so far.
I got a pair of K2 Hellbents. The front and end of these skies are rockered so I can hit like 3 feet or waist plus deep of powder and just go sailing through it, they are also decent on the grommers. I ordered them used from New York. They cost $800+ new but if you go used you can get them for about $500. I put some wide break binding on them and was good to go. The detail on them is great too. I have a video I'll upload later on. It was taken last year. 
Last year though I went to crazy on the hellbents and landed backwards on the fallen tree, fell on really hard and broke a finger so my season was cut short, but all good since it was near the end of the winter skiing season.
Happy skiing!
Here are some pics of my hellbents:


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Nice! Powder King has a tentative opening date for November 18th. Not sure though, theres not much precipitation falling right now. 

I ride a Solomon Drift, and I unfortunately wont be riding this year, as I have likely torn multiple ligaments in my left knee from riding a downhill trail this summer a little over my skill level (and a hard tail... not full suspension...) but NEXT year I will be getting a NeverSummer Lotus - and this I am excited about. I demoed this board last winter, and I felt like a superhero on the deep powder. 

PK is my hill (close, big, fantastic powder..) but I really love Big White. Next winter we might get married up on the peak of PK, and then take a week or so off and go to Big White or something. 

In january 2007 we did a 9 day trip, and did 2 days on Whistler (stayed on creekside), 2 days at Silver Star, and then 2 days at Big White. We were exhausted, but Silver Star and Big White were WAY better than Whistler. Anyone who rides Whistler on a regular basis would be frightened by Powder King...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm gonna miss snowboarding this year. I'm gonna be out of the country.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my wife into snowboarding, and she loves it. Got her all new gear, then she got pregnant so didn't get to ride. hasn't touched her new gear, as she is pregnant again this year. Looking forward to taking my boy riding in 2 years. He'll be near 4 by then.



cowis said:


> i plan on hitting up baker soon after it opens. and may travel to kelowna and hit up big white since its only been a few years since i moved from there i still have a love for that hill!


I love Big White. Black Forest was my favorite area of the mountain. Such sweet tree runs. Perfectly spaced, and the champagne powder is so awesome to ride through.



katienaha said:


> Nice! Powder King has a tentative opening date for November 18th. Not sure though, theres not much precipitation falling right now.
> 
> I ride a Solomon Drift, and I unfortunately wont be riding this year, as I have likely torn multiple ligaments in my left knee from riding a downhill trail this summer a little over my skill level (and a hard tail... not full suspension...) but NEXT year I will be getting a NeverSummer Lotus - and this I am excited about. I demoed this board last winter, and I felt like a superhero on the deep powder.
> 
> ...


I want a NeverSummer board as well. haven't ridden one yet, but have heard nothing but good things. Where would you be getting it from? That '07 trip sounds pretty sweet. I guess I will have to try Powder King if I get a chance. My brother in law works for Mica Heli Guides out of Revelstoke. Their terrain is sick, but way, way out of my price range and no family discount. Still, one can dream. LOL



snow said:


> It's good to finally see a thread like this made.I'm big into skiing. I love it can't get enough. Hence the name snow. I ski every week at manning park or blackcomb. Even ski in the summer. I go to the momentum ski camp during the summer, we ski on a glacier. I own three sets of skies but last year I ordered the best skies I have owned so far.
> I got a pair of K2 Hellbents. The front and end of these skies are rockered so I can hit like 3 feet or waist plus deep of powder and just go sailing through it, they are also decent on the grommers. I ordered them used from New York. They cost $800+ new but if you go used you can get them for about $500. I put some wide break binding on them and was good to go. The detail on them is great too. I have a video I'll upload later on. It was taken last year.
> Last year though I went to crazy on the hellbents and landed backwards on the fallen tree, fell on really hard and broke a finger so my season was cut short, but all good since it was near the end of the winter skiing season.
> Happy skiing!


Have you seen the Seth Vicious skis? I am not a 2-planker, but damn those are some cool looking skis.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

target said:


> I want a NeverSummer board as well. haven't ridden one yet, but have heard nothing but good things. Where would you be getting it from? That '07 trip sounds pretty sweet. I guess I will have to try Powder King if I get a chance. My brother in law works for Mica Heli Guides out of Revelstoke. Their terrain is sick, but way, way out of my price range and no family discount. Still, one can dream. LOL


our friends opened up a bike and board shop in Prince George a year ago october called Ruckus. We buy pretty much everything from them now. My boyfriend helps them out a LOT, as the owner is a big time skiier, and doesnt know as much about snowboards. So last february, my bf went with the owner and other staff to Big White for the dealer demos, and rode lots of boards and gear and helped order things for this coming winter. Sooooo we get discounts... my bf also has fixed their vehicles before too, so that scores him some credits too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice deal then. I'd love to try the board before buying it. Discounts are always nice.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Have you seen the Seth Vicious skis? I am not a 2-planker, but damn those are some cool looking skis.


I know those skies a friend bought a pair and I tried them b/c we have the same boot size. Good skies and they look cool. But they don't hold up to the hellbents which can take a substancial beating.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

most shops have demos at hills.. at least the shops here do. ruckus will even sell right off their demo fleet if someone has cash in hand.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone get an employee discount on cypress season passes? Sometimes those are transferable! Sadly, we don't get one anymore, so it's 1200 bucks just to get a pass!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Whistler opens this Friday. Any one headed up for some early turns?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i like both usually when i go always its snowboarding . but some times when me and my friends are having a few more alot more drinks. we switch up to the opposite its so fun


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Once I touched a board I left skiis for good. Haven't touched them since. LOL


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Check this out. It's a pretty cool edit. These guys have the same skies as me. They hold up great in powder.
A Hellbent Day - Ski Videos - Skiing's Online Community - Newschoolers.com


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

powder king was supposed to open today but it got pushed to the 25th, due to a warm spell we had right before the big dump of snow. But, that means the snow up there would have formed a nice sheet of ice, for the good stuff to fall on 

The boyfriend has headed to Marmot Basin today. He was up at 3am. Trooper. I wish I could go this year! Come on you darn knee, heal!!!


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

whooooooooooooooooooooooo! new jacket new pants! whistler this friday-sunday and big white jan. 6-11th gona be a gooood year!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE! Let us know how the snow is up there.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

target said:


> NICE! Let us know how the snow is up there.


Well the foot of snow thats in my driveway is nice and fluffy.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How is everyones season going so far. 
Check out this new edit ft. *Nick Martini, Tom Wallich, Mike Riddle* lots of good shots in this one. THE HELI EDIT - feat. Martini, Wallisch, Riddle, - Ski Videos - Skiing's Online Community - Newschoolers.com


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Time to dig this thread up again and see who has been where so far... 

I just got the go-ahead from the orthopedic surgeon to get back on my board after my knee injury this past summer, so I have been to our little local hill "The Hart Ski Hill" once to test the waters.. and then this past sunday I went to Powder King and really gave it all I had. (I'm about 50%.. but I still had to get one really good cruising run in.. and biffed. Learned my lesson..)
On Feb 23rd my boyfriend and I are going to Hudson Bay Mtn in Smithers, as I won tickets. 
Oh and the bf has been to PK pretty much every week since opening (he teaches lessons too) as well as hes been to Marmot Basin once. 

So.. have any of you gotten out and made some turns?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Oh and there was a point in which the snow accumulation was about a foot and a half under the top of my 6 foot fence... thats with packing and some melting of course. Then we had a huge melt and some pouring rain, and then another 2 foot dump the other day. So basically... there's no shortage of snow here right now.



target said:


> NICE! Let us know how the snow is up there.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. I wish it was like that here. I've been once this season to Whistler. been too busy working on my place to get to the mountain.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not going nearly as much as I wanted to this season. In december I was going almost every weekend but in Jan I only went once. March 1-6th though I will be going for a trip on another trip to Manning park so that will be fun and I still have a flex pass to use at Whistler so I will also be going there again at some point.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I ride, but haven't been on the board for a couple of years due to time. Now that we're back on the north shore, I'm planning to hit the hills as soon as I have time again...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

We MAKE time to go. It really is lifestyle for us.


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

been to cypress in early november seymour 3 times a week since, couple trips to silverstar and whistler in a few a weeks. Love my new board. Skate banana. Highly recommended.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

What brand?? Next year I'm getting a neversummer lotus


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> We MAKE time to go. It really is lifestyle for us.


My problem is colliding lifestyles! I have horses, which are a pretty huge time suck hobby. Not to mention the fish....

Maybe I just need to clone myself.


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

Skate Banana is made by Lib Tech. It features a V rocker design so the only part of the board touching the ground is the middle. Easier to land tricks. Also has Magna Traction where both sides of the deck between the bindings are all curvy and wavvy instead of straight. Cuts into ice very easily.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Skier since 4 years old and proud! Lately we have been going to Mt Baker alot. The snow is fantastic and with the dollar at par, the $50 lift passes are a real bargain.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> What brand?? Next year I'm getting a neversummer lotus


I really want a never summer board. Won't be this season though


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

nizzmo - so its a very good freestyle board then I am guessing, since it grabs the ice so well. I am not into park, and PK's terrain park has only just been built (no permanent summer structures yet so they have to get the base to build it up with snow first) The Neversummer Lotus I demoed last winter, and I even demoed a pretty short one (154cm) and I was a goddess on the mountain.. I couldnt believe how well it grabbed the firm groomed runs, and when I dodged into the tight trees and into the deep powder that Powder King is famous for, it was seamless. I was amazed how well I floated on this short little board. I will be ordering at least a 157, but it sure was something amazing.

Elle - I'm for cloning. Let me know if you figure it out. We have way too many hobbies too and sometimes balance is difficult. We tend to go seasonal. Anything off season from camping and 4x4ing and snowboarding/biking we squeeze in there (those wet in between seasons I hate so much...)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to bring this thread back to life. Ski season is starting again. Who's going soon? Who's already gone?

I am excited for this year as it will be the first time in 4 where my wife will be able to come with me. We'll be in Revelstoke visiting my sister for a few days in December and will definitely be hitting the mountain there.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I've already gone! Powder king opened a few weeks ago and conditions are great. Not all runs are "technically" open but management has not blocked any runs off. Heading out there again tomorrow.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. I was sure you'd be one of the first to post on here Katie. Haven't been up yet myself, but definitely can't wait.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Aw you lnow me so well. Lol!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Going to whistler on sunday and monday. I heard there is a lot of fresh snow there. Can't wait.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow, brings new meaning to night boarding. From LED lights on your tank to full LED outfit.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't been to any of the local mountains this year so far. But, I did get to ride the Andies in Chile in August! That was sweet.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ive gotten a few AWESOME rides at powder king this season. but at the end of december i found out i was pregnant, so i had an epic day on dec 26th and jan 1st, with some amazing powder and some morning sickness to go with it, but now im picking my conditions a little more, as there hasnt been amazing powder in a while, and i wont ride on an icy day where a fall could do some damage. 
however in march we will be hitting up hudson bay mtn in smithers as i won some tickets!!! get it in before i get awkward and large, lol


----------

